# ab welchem alter sollte man sich selber kleidung kaufen?



## alfredo1234 (26. Mai 2010)

hi an alle,

ich bin 17 und es wird bei mir langsam wieder zeit mich mit neuen anziehsachen auszustatten. früher musste ich mich meist mit meiner mutter in läden umschauen und alles anprobieren, bis ihr etwas gefiel, doch ich bin der ansicht das ich langsam anfangen sollte selber meine sachen zu kaufen. leider sieht das meine mutter nicht so, sie meint ich würde nicht erkennen ob die kleidung aus gutem oder schlechtem material ist oder ob sie mir passt oder nicht, was ich allerdings anders sehe und sie meint ich würde nur kleidung bekommen wenn ich mit ihr shoppen gehe und ich würde auch nur sachen bekommen, die ihr gefielen. mit ihr überhaupt das haus zusammen zu verlassen war mir schon immer EXTREM unangenehm und wenn ich meine mutter auf dieses thema anspreche, endet es meist so das wir uns nurnoch gegenseitig anschreien, ohne ein ergebnis,

was meint ihr dazu? könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen guten rat geben?


----------



## Tikume (26. Mai 2010)

Du solltest deine Mutter nicht anschreieen.


----------



## Beckenblockade (26. Mai 2010)

Kauft den Kram online - so musst du garnicht mit deiner peinlichen Mutter das Haus verlassen.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Is bei muir immer so, bloß dass ich 13 bin...Fals ssie dich in die Läden schleift, such dir einfach elber irgendn Scheiß aus oder halt dich an schwarze T-Shirts, mit denen kann man nix falsch machen


----------



## Martel (26. Mai 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Kauft den Kram online - so musst du garnicht mit deiner peinlichen Mutter das Haus verlassen.



Richtig, wir gehen jeden Konfilkt aus dem Weg der uns Charakterlich stark macht, und unser Selbstbewusst sein für das kommende Leben ausprägt aus dem Weg... Großes Kino.... was passiert bloß wenn seine Eltern im mit einer ( oder Einem Ohhhh ) im Bett erwischt... dannach nur noch im Internet?


Konflikte gehören zum Leben dazu, da muss man durch. Also Po-Backen zusammen und vorher ordentliche Argumente ausbreiten. 
Und vor allem, nicht abbringen lassen. Eltern sind die meister der Manipulation. Nicht böse gemeint, aber sie üben das schon nun seit 17 Jahren mit Dir ( ich bei meiner Tochter erst seit 3 ^^ )



Wie gesagt nicht schlimm, mussten wir ( hoffentlich ) alle mal durch.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Mai 2010)

Droh doch einfach nackt raus zu gehen wenn du nicht selber bestimmen kannst was du anziehst? 

also wer sich mit 17 noch vorschreiben Läst was er anzieht..... *hust*


----------



## Martel (26. Mai 2010)

Komm Sam_Fischer. er sieht sein Fehler ja anscheinend ein. Wer von euch ohne Sünde ist der werfe den ersten Stein ( gebt mir ein Stein ... Gebt mir ein Stein ;-) )

Ich denke wir alle haben damals irgendwo Lehrgeld bezahlt. Von da an.


Ich rate Dir einfach. Augen zu und durch. Ich habe in meinem Lebe nicht ein Donnerwetter gehabt das nicht nach 1 Woche durch war..

( Das besagte hatte mit der einen oder anderen Dame zu tuen, besser mit beiden Damen ;-) )


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Mai 2010)

Ich als Mutter würde mich schämen mit meinem 17 jährigen Sohn einkaufen gehen zu müssen ...oO
Und ich denke mal, das es bei ihm  genauso aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was passiert denn, wenn Du sagst, Du willst dennoch allein einkaufen gehen - oder so ganz mutig- Du kommst mit einem bereits erworbenen Stück nach haus?


----------



## sarika (26. Mai 2010)

mach deine mutter doch einfach einen vorschlag (seh es als kompromiss an, denn die mußt du noch oft genug in deinem leben eingehen)
ihr geht zusammen, allerdings trotzdem jeder für sich, soll heißen ihr geht in ein geschäft mit viel auswahl, sie nimmt sich nen einkaufswagen und du auch. dann soll sie dir ein limit geben, wieviel du ausgeben darfst. dann zieht ihr beide los und du suchst dir das aus, was du gerne hättest und sie soll die sachen raussuchen die sie für gut für dich empfindet (größen erstmal aussen vor gelassen, es kommt erstmal auf das aussehen drauf an). macht am besten vorher ne zeit aus, wann ihr euch wieder wo trefft. und dann wird verglichen und abgewähgt. eventuell gefallen deine ma einige sachen die du gefunden hast und anders rum. dann wird noch nach den passenden größen geschaut. und wenn sie sieht, das du hauptsächlich annehmbare sachen zusammen gesucht hast, denke ich wird sie dich in zukunft auch alleine los gehen lassen. wichtig für dich beim ersten mal: such dir nicht die schrägesten sachen aus, du weißt was deiner ma gefällt und wo sie augenmerk drauf legt. führ erst nach und nach etwas ausgefalleneres ein. und versuche dich preislich immer etwas zu orientieren, das teuerste ist nicht immer das beste.

und als guter tipp zum schluß, versuche nicht laut zu werden wenn du deiner mutter einen vorschlag unterbreitest, denn das endet meistens in einem noch größeren nein. bring argumente vor und erläutere ihr es in ruhe und gib ihr auch etwas zeit zum drüber nachdenken, das brauchen erwachsene meistens. und eventuell biete ihr eine gegenleistung an, dafür das du alleine gehen darfst, und wenns nur ein wenig gartenarbeit oder mal etwas mit aufräumen helfen ist, das stimmt die meisten mütter milde und sie geben gerner nach (eine hand wäscht die andere prinzip). vielleicht macht sie einfach manche dinge gerne mit dir zusammen, einfach mal fragen....

so, wünsche dir viel erfolg und geduld und dann berichte mal wies ausgieng


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

wtf... mit 17 noch mit der mutter klamotten einkaufen gehen-.-

mir war das schon mit 10 oder 12 zu dumm

ganz ehrlich setz dich durch
du hast deinen eigenen geschmack und das ist auch gut so! lass dir nicht vorschreiben wie du rumzulaufen hast


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2010)

Ich geh mal schwer davon aus, dass du noch zur Schule gehst mit 17...

Dann, äh... Einfach Taschengeld nehmen, nach der Schule ins Einkaufszentrum und mal n T-Shirt oder ne Hose kaufen, was deiner Mutter auch gefällt. Dann nach Hause gehen und sagen "Guck mal", das Kleidungsstück vorzeigen und ihr erklären, dass du auch Wert auf Materialien etc. legst...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Einfach solange diskutieren bis sie nachgibt. Eine dritte Person deines Vertrauens heranziehen, deine Mutter überwältigen mit Worten.
Wenn nicht, warte einfach bis du 18 bist.


----------



## Martel (26. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Einfach solange diskutieren bis sie nachgibt. Eine dritte Person deines Vertrauens heranziehen, deine Mutter *überwältigen* mit Worten.
> Wenn nicht, warte einfach bis du 18 bist.



Bin ich der einzigste der direkt an Knebel und alte Socke im Mund dachte ^^



Dabei ein Kompromiss machen? Ich weiß nicht. Es gibt Sachen die sind... Wie sagt die Merkel doch immer wenn sie keine Ahnung hat... Alternativlos.


Mich würde intressieren warum du genau jetzt dadrauf kommst? Und ob du in Vereinen oder so tätig bist. Ein bischen Background.

Ansonsten:  Ich vertrette mal die Mutter hier "Roleplaying FTW"



"Junge, was du da aussuchst geht überhaupt nicht. Die Popnieten, dass ganze schwarz, und die Kreuze und Totenköpfe."

Also dann würde ich die Mutter verstehen!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzigste der direkt an Knebel und alte Socke im Mund dachte ^^



Ich wollte eigentlich noch in Klammern schreiben (MIT WORTEN!!!!!), aber ich dachte, keiner würde das falsch verstehen. :O


----------



## Beckenblockade (26. Mai 2010)

> Richtig, wir gehen jeden Konfilkt aus dem Weg der uns Charakterlich stark macht, und unser Selbstbewusst sein für das kommende Leben ausprägt aus dem Weg... Großes Kino.... was passiert bloß wenn seine Eltern im mit einer ( oder Einem Ohhhh ) im Bett erwischt... dannach nur noch im Internet?


Im Internet könnten sie ihn auch erwischen, wenn sie in einem unpassenden Moment reinplatzen. Das erfordert schon eine andere Lösung. Vielleicht Libidounterdrückende Medikamente oder Ähnliches. Wir könnten ja ein Brainstorming machen, welche die wenigsten Nebenwirkungen haben.


----------



## sympathisant (26. Mai 2010)

sinnlose kämpfe führen bringt einen aber auch nicht weiter. solange kein eigenes geld da ist, wird die mutter immer das letzte wort haben können, was die klamottenwahl angeht. 

letztendlich biste auch im internet nur beschränkt geschäftsfähig mit 17. ich würd arbeiten gehen und mich von dem geld selbst einkleiden. dagegen kann keiner was sagen.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2010)

alfredo1234 schrieb:


> mit ihr überhaupt das haus zusammen zu verlassen war mir schon immer EXTREM unangenehm




also ich hoffe das du nen troll bist und hier absichtlich son mist schreibst,denn sonst würd ich dir für diesen Satz echt eine reinhauen...
weisst du das ganz viele Menschen froh wären wenn sie überhaupt ne Mutter hätten?udn weisst du auch wer dir als Baby die Windeln gewechselt hat,dir den A...abgewischt hat,sich die Nächte um die Ohren geschlagen hat wenn du geschrien hast und für dich da war als du krank im Bett lagst???wer hat zu dir gehalten wenn alle gegen dich waren?wo hast du dich geborgen gefühlt?
und da schreibst du das es dir EXTREM unangenehm ist,allein mit deiner Mutter zusammen das Haus zu verlassen????????
verschwinde am besten wieder unter den Stein unter dem du hervorgekrochen bist...
wahrscheinlich wird dieser post von einem moderator gelöscht,aber ich hoffe derjenige den es betrifft konnte das noch lesen...


----------



## Kremlin (26. Mai 2010)

zieh aus.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (26. Mai 2010)

hätte meine mutter sowas mit mir versucht wäre ich im heim gelandet


----------



## Dominau (26. Mai 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Kauft den Kram online - so musst du garnicht mit deiner peinlichen Mutter das Haus verlassen.



ich denk nicht das seine Mutter ihm erlaubt irgendwelche sachen Online zu bestellen.
Wenn er sie nochnichtmal alleine im Laden kaufen darf..


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> ich denk nicht das seine Mutter ihm erlaubt irgendwelche sachen Online zu bestellen.
> Wenn er sie nochnichtmal alleine im Laden kaufen darf..



Das Problem ist, seine Mutter sitzt am längeren Arm. Selbst wenner selbst Geld verdient und sich die Sachen kauft, dann werden sie immer noch von seiner Mutter gewaschen. Und wie schnell verschwindet dann mal zufällig etwas.
Seine Mutter hat wohl ein Problem damti loszulassen...dann will sie wenigstens noch bei der Kleidung festhalten.
Auf jeden Fall mit ihr reden. Auch eine aussenstehende Person mti einbeziehen.


----------



## sympathisant (26. Mai 2010)

nur wenn man sich die sachen vom selbst erarbeitetn geld gekauft hat (auch ne art zu zeigen, dass man erwachsen wird), dann hat man auf jeden fall ne stärkeres argument als nur "ich will aber" und "die anderen machen ja auch".

wobei ich nicht in abrede stellen will, dass man in de alter auch ohne dass sein kind arbeitet ihm wenigstens das zugestehen sollte. gehört schliesslich auch zur entwicklung der persönlichkeit sein aussehen festzulegen.

aber so verschieden sind eltern. ich geb meiner 16-jährigen seit nem guten jahr ihr geld festes geld für klamotten, damit sie lernt mit ner gewissen summe auszukommen und weil mich das ständige "kaufst du mir das?", "ich brauch noch ein paar schuhe!", "das oberteil ist soooo geil!" erspare .. :-)


----------



## Rikkui (26. Mai 2010)

alfredo1234 schrieb:


> hi an alle,
> 
> ich bin 17 und es wird bei mir langsam wieder zeit mich mit neuen anziehsachen auszustatten. früher musste ich mich meist mit meiner mutter in läden umschauen und alles anprobieren, bis ihr etwas gefiel, doch ich bin der ansicht das ich langsam anfangen sollte selber meine sachen zu kaufen. leider sieht das meine mutter nicht so, sie meint ich würde nicht erkennen ob die kleidung aus gutem oder schlechtem material ist oder ob sie mir passt oder nicht, was ich allerdings anders sehe und sie meint ich würde nur kleidung bekommen wenn ich mit ihr shoppen gehe und ich würde auch nur sachen bekommen, die ihr gefielen. mit ihr überhaupt das haus zusammen zu verlassen war mir schon immer EXTREM unangenehm und wenn ich meine mutter auf dieses thema anspreche, endet es meist so das wir uns nurnoch gegenseitig anschreien, ohne ein ergebnis,
> 
> was meint ihr dazu? könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen guten rat geben?



Was is daran Peinlich mit seiner Mutter einkaufen zu gehn?
Das is doch deine Mutter lol^^
Ich geh au ab und zu mit ihr weil ich halt Rat brauch, was passt mir was nich und manchmal au mit freunden 
aber die sind halt nich immer ehrlich und machen dauernt blödsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geh einfach mit ihr und such das was du magst und wenn sie sachen nimmt die dir nich gefallen sag ihr einfach
das du das nicht anziehn willst.
Von Online bestellen halt ich nich viel weils immer sein kann das ein pully nich passt oder das eine hose oben zu groß is etc.


----------



## sympathisant (26. Mai 2010)

wenn man online bestellt hat man 14 tage das recht alles ohne angaben von gründen zurückzuschicken.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, seine Mutter sitzt am längeren Arm. Selbst wenner selbst Geld verdient und sich die Sachen kauft, dann werden sie immer noch von seiner Mutter gewaschen. Und wie schnell verschwindet dann mal zufällig etwas.



Ja das kenn ich. Meine Mutter hat mal mein Marilyn Manson T-Shirt "verschwinden lassen", das ich immer in der Schule anhatte.

Rückblickend mag das vielleicht nicht unbedingt schlecht gewesen sein ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Mai 2010)

Killerargument:
"Ich bin jetzt 17, in spätestens 3 Jahren bin ich ausgezogen. Ist doch besser dass ich JETZT die Erfahrung mache als wenn ich dann später nur Schrott kaufe"


----------



## Death_Master (26. Mai 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ja das kenn ich. Meine Mutter hat mal mein Marilyn Manson T-Shirt "verschwinden lassen", das ich immer in der Schule anhatte.
> 
> Rückblickend mag das vielleicht nicht unbedingt schlecht gewesen sein ...
> 
> ...



Yo, deshalb musst du bedenken, dass deine Mutter dich wahrscheinlich nur vor deinem schlechten Geschmack schützen will, wahrscheinlich würdest du dir nur hässliche Sachen kaufen, woher willst du auch wissen, wie etwas auszusehen hat, wenn du dir nichts kaufst? Machs halt so, schlag ihr Sachen vor, orientier dich dabei an den großen Designern (Lanvin), und wenn sie euch beiden gefallen kauft sie.


----------



## sympathisant (26. Mai 2010)

genau. nur keinen eigenen style entwickeln ...


----------



## alfredo1234 (26. Mai 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also ich hoffe das du nen troll bist und hier absichtlich son mist schreibst,denn sonst würd ich dir für diesen Satz echt eine reinhauen...
> weisst du das ganz viele Menschen froh wären wenn sie überhaupt ne Mutter hätten?udn weisst du auch wer dir als Baby die Windeln gewechselt hat,dir den A...abgewischt hat,sich die Nächte um die Ohren geschlagen hat wenn du geschrien hast und für dich da war als du krank im Bett lagst???wer hat zu dir gehalten wenn alle gegen dich waren?wo hast du dich geborgen gefühlt?
> und da schreibst du das es dir EXTREM unangenehm ist,allein mit deiner Mutter zusammen das Haus zu verlassen????????
> verschwinde am besten wieder unter den Stein unter dem du hervorgekrochen bist...
> wahrscheinlich wird dieser post von einem moderator gelöscht,aber ich hoffe derjenige den es betrifft konnte das noch lesen...



es ist nicht so das ich sie nicht hasse oder nicht das respektiere was sie für mich getan hat, es liegt daran das wir einfach keine 5 minuten zusammen sein können , ohne das streit entsteht, auch in der öffentlichkeit. ich habe ihr schon tausende argumente angebracht und versucht ihr normal zu sagen warum ich meine kleidung selbst kaufen will, sie meint ich könnte nicht entscheiden ob die kleidung mir "passen " würde und ich könne die verschiedene schnitte bei kleidungen nicht unterscheiden, meist enden solche gespräche, wie ich schon erwähnt hab, darin, das wir uns nurnoch versuchen gegenseitig mit geschrei zu übertönen

ich habe auch mehrfach das argument angebracht, dass ich in einem jahr 18 sein werde und dann auch bald ausziehe, was soll ich dann machen? ich habe ja wie sie meint bisher keine erfahrungen gesammelt in sachen kleider kaufen, deswegen soll ich jetzt mit ihr einkaufen gehen und später solls anders sein


----------



## Death_Master (26. Mai 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> genau. nur keinen eigenen style entwickeln ...



Eigener Style ist so oft eine Ausrede für keinen Style...
Es muss ja auch nicht Lanvin sein, such dir halt einen Designer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tom Ford wenns dir gefällt, da sollte dir auch nichts schlimmes passieren, auch wenns schon ein wenig zu elegant is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne, genau genommen is Tom Ford nix für dich, versuchs mit Lanvin, da sieht alles sehr gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (26. Mai 2010)

ich meinte eher den anderen part. von wegen mit mutter abstimmen und so. erwachsen werden heisst eigene entscheidungen treffen ..und auch style liegt im auge des betrachters. die mutter sieht einige kleidungsstücke gerantiert in nem anderen licht als er selbst ..


----------



## RedShirt (26. Mai 2010)

http://shop.hm.com/


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2010)

alfredo1234 schrieb:


> es ist nicht so das ich sie nicht hasse oder nicht das respektiere was sie für mich getan hat, es liegt daran das wir einfach keine 5 minuten zusammen sein können , ohne das streit entsteht, auch in der öffentlichkeit. ich habe ihr schon tausende argumente angebracht und versucht ihr normal zu sagen warum ich meine kleidung selbst kaufen will, sie meint ich könnte nicht entscheiden ob die kleidung mir "passen " würde und ich könne die verschiedene schnitte bei kleidungen nicht unterscheiden, meist enden solche gespräche, wie ich schon erwähnt hab, darin, das wir uns nurnoch versuchen gegenseitig mit geschrei zu übertönen
> 
> ich habe auch mehrfach das argument angebracht, dass ich in einem jahr 18 sein werde und dann auch bald ausziehe, was soll ich dann machen? ich habe ja wie sie meint bisher keine erfahrungen gesammelt in sachen kleider kaufen, deswegen soll ich jetzt mit ihr einkaufen gehen und später solls anders sein




na ich bin froh das du auf mein post noch geantwortet hast...das hört sich doch schon ganz anders an als dein erster post und kommt viel verständlicher rüber...

naja zum thema diskutieren über kleidung mit deiner mutter hast du hier in dem thread ja ne menge guter argumente lesen können.und was genauso wichtig ist das ihr euch irgendwann einigt ist das,das du bei deinen eigenen kindern irgendwann nicht den selben fehler begehst wie du ihn jetzt empfindest...denk an das was du hier mal geschrieben hast...


----------



## Crucial² (27. Mai 2010)

Wer sich mit 17 Jahren immer noch nicht gegen seine Mutter durchsetzten kann, für den ist es eh schon zu spät! 

Und jetzt raus aus dem Internet, Mutti hat gesagt du darfst bloß 10 Minuten am Tag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Aber zum Thema Job suchen und selber kaufen...
Die Mutter wäscht die Kleidung ja noch. Und die geht dann immer gleich kaputt, weil der Sohnemann nicht auf Mama gehört hat und Kleidung mit falschem Material gekauft hat.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Mai 2010)

Na mit siebzehn sollte man wohl ohne fremde Hilfe und vom eigenen Taschengeld Klamotten kaufen können, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich ging seit ich 16 war nach der Schule arbeiten und hab' mir mein Taschengeld selber verdient und dementsprechend gab ich das auch aus, wofür ich wollte. Wenn ich die Kohle von meinen Eltern bekomme, kann ich allerdings verstehen, dass die bei den Ausgaben ein Wörtchen mitreden wollen.


----------



## EisblockError (27. Mai 2010)

Bei uns früher war das so: Ich suche aus und meine Mama (die bezahlt) sagt ob der Preis und das Material ok ist.


----------



## Ennia (27. Mai 2010)

Teilweise kommen hier schon dämliche Ratschläge. Kauf dir von dem und dem französischem Designer Klamotten, weil blablubb... omg.

Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass sich dieses "Problem" zwischen deiner Mutter und dir von selbst lösen wird bzw. kann. Meine Mum hat mir auch bis ich 20 wurde die Kleidung besorgt, weil ich einfach keinen Bock auf Einkaufengehen hatte. Sie kannte meinen Style und wenn mir was nicht gefiel, dann tauschte man es eben um. Darüber bin ich immer noch froh, dass das so abgelaufen ist. Meine Mutter bringt mir auch heute noch ab und an Sachen mit. Aber wie auch immer, bei euch ist das ja etwas anders... ^^

Ich würds einfach so anstellen, weil ich das auch so gemacht hab:

Nimm das Geld, dass dir zur Verfügung steht, auch wenn es für was anderes vorgesehen ist (Hobby, Ausgehen) und kauf dir davon deine ersten eigenen Klamotten. Deine Mutter wird sehen, dass du für diese für dich wichtige Sache auf Anderes verzichtest und dass du Verantwortung übernehmen kannst. Glaub mir, deine Mum wird sich freuen und sie wird Gefallen an dem finden, was du dir gekauft hast.

Zudem kann man dieses Unterfangen gleich mit etwas angenehmen verbinden: Eine "Freundin" mitnehmen, da Frauen ja bekannterweise ein Auge für Mode haben und dann kann man ja die Freundschaft gleich ein wenig ausbauen/vertiefen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 usw...

Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Mai 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Meine Mum hat mir auch bis ich 20 wurde die Kleidung besorgt, weil ich einfach keinen Bock auf Einkaufengehen hatte. Sie kannte meinen Style und wenn mir was nicht gefiel, dann tauschte man es eben um. Darüber bin ich immer noch froh, dass das so abgelaufen ist. Meine Mutter bringt mir auch heute noch ab und an Sachen mit.



süß xP


----------



## Dominau (27. Mai 2010)

Bei uns läuft das so ab.
hab meistens auch nicht lust sachen zu kaufen. wenn meine mutter dann einkaufen geht sag ich ihr einfach
was ich gerne hätte. wenn sie was in der richtung sieht, kauft sie es. man kanns ja dann noch zurück bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz selten geh ich auch mal selber los und hol mir was. 
Und das ist auch Ok so, bin ja erster 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (27. Mai 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> süß xP



in der Tat ^^

Aber ich muss zu meiner Verteidigung sagen, dass ich vom 18. bis zum 21. Lebensjahr beim Militär (freiwillig) war und man dort nicht wirklich viel private/zivile Kleidung benötigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von daher kam wohl die "Null-Bock-Phase" fürs Einkaufengehen.


----------



## Falathrim (27. Mai 2010)

Die Stubenhocker krabbeln an die Oberfläche o.0
Seitdem ich 11 oder 12 bin (schätze ich mal, lol) kaufe ich meine Klamotten...Eltern und andere Verwandte haben eine Beratertätigkeit und legen im Zweifel das Budget fest...sind doch nimmer im Kindergarten hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ahjo, seit meinem 17. krieg ich nen "Schülergehalt" und bin für meine Klamotten komplett selbst verantwortlich...find ich ne gute Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nonameno (27. Mai 2010)

Ich kauf meine Klamotten auch schon selber seit ich 12 oder 13 war. Grundsätzlich schwarz seit ich 5 war.
Seit ich 14 bin gibts (fast) nurnoch Bandshirts.
Und jetzt, letzten Dezember, hab ich mein erstes Holzfäller-Hemd gekauft, die sich in der zwischenzeit auch stark vermehrt haben.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Mai 2010)

Nonameno schrieb:


> Ich kauf meine Klamotten auch schon selber seit ich 12 oder 13 war. Grundsätzlich schwarz seit ich 5 war.
> Seit ich 14 bin gibts (fast) nurnoch Bandshirts.
> Und jetzt, letzten Dezember, hab ich mein erstes Holzfäller-Hemd gekauft, die sich in der zwischenzeit auch stark vermehrt haben.



Meine Holzfällerhemden kaufe ich auch selbst, seit ich fünf Jahre alt bin. Allerdings trug ich auch schon damals einen Vollbart.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Für die Frage des Themas "Ab welchem Alter sollte man sich selber Kleidung kaufen?" gibt es keine genaue Antwort. Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich kaufe meine Sachen grundsätzlich seit ich 10 bin alleine, auch wenn da noch die Eltern das Budget festgesetzt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nonameno (27. Mai 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Meine Holzfällerhemden kaufe ich auch selbst, seit ich fünf Jahre alt bin. Allerdings trug ich auch schon damals einen Vollbart.


Vollbart ist nicht so mein Ding, der ist bei mir blond, rot-braun und schwarz..., ich hab nur ein Kinnbart und der ist auch nur 5 cm lang *g*
Aber hey, wenn dir der schon mit 5 Jahren gestanden hat: Herzlichen Glückwunsch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Haben wir ein Glück, dass wir nicht bei Alexander gedient haben. Bei dem mussten sich die Männer vor der Schlacht immer die Bärte abrasieren, damit die Gegner sie nicht daran ziehen und im schlimmsten Fall töten konnten.


----------



## TrollJumper (27. Mai 2010)

Ich such mir meist meine Kleidung selber aus. Sogut wie alle meine T-Shirts sind Schwarz und die Pullover etwas heller. Wenn mir meine Mutter etwas Farbe andrehen möchte sag ich meistens:"Ich will nicht wie ein Papagei rumlaufen." Wenn T-Shirts dann kauf ich mir auch öfter mal ein Bandshirt und auch mal ne Hose ;-).
Aber das meine Mutter mir vorschreibt was ich anziehen soll... soweit kommts noch!


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Mai 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ich such mir meist meine Kleidung selber aus. Sogut wie alle meine T-Shirts sind Schwarz und die Pullover etwas heller. Wenn mir meine Mutter etwas Farbe andrehen möchte sag ich meistens:"Ich will nicht wie ein Papagei rumlaufen."



...aber wie ein Pinguin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Ich sehe kein Problem damit dass deine Mutter dir Kleidung kauft. Sei doch froh kein Geld dafür ausgeben zu müssen?


----------



## BÖÖÖRN! (27. Mai 2010)

Sprich mit ihr drüber ohne sie anzuschreien!
Oder denk daran das du bald 18 bis und ausziehen kannst.

Versuchs dochmal mit dem Argument das du bald mal deinen eigenen Stiel finden solltest sonst kann sie das mit dem Individualismus bei dir vergessen.
Es gehört zur Persönlichkeitsfindung auch seinen eigenen Stiel selbst zu bestimmen. Sie soll das akzeptieren. Wenn sie das nicht kann dann schrei sie nicht an sondern geh einfach in dein Zimmer und zeig ihr das sie das verstehen muss weil du verletzt bist wenn sie dich nicht akzeptiert und vorallem respektiert wie du bist!

Aber habe auch du respekt vor deiner Mutter!


----------



## nuriina (27. Mai 2010)

Du solltest mit deiner Mutter einmal sachlich darüber reden, das es dir im Leben nicht weiterhilft wenn sie deine Klamotten aussucht. Du solltest versuchen, dass sie dein Taschengeld erhöht und du dann aber davon dann auch alles für dich selber kaufen musst (Kleidung, Schulsachen, Hobbies etc.). Wie soll man sonst lernen mit Geld umzugehen?


----------



## Talagath (27. Mai 2010)

Ganz ehrlich? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie geil ist das denn?


(sry)


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Talagath schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*kopf--->tisch*
Toller Kommentar... also echt spitze und wie hilfreich.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Mai 2010)

Talagath schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




war ned lustig.


----------

